# Amplificador con stk 443



## electrico (Mar 30, 2008)

hola amigos me asalta una duda en un equipo de sonido q tengo lleva el integrado stk443 (amplificador stereo 25w + 25w)y tiene un transformador de  3 a 4 amperios a ese equipo quiero armarle otro amplificador con el mismo stk443 y lo que quisiera saber es q problemas puedo tener al incluir este otro amplificador mas ya que funcionaria con la misma fuente la verdad no se cuantos amperios consuma ese integrado por eso les pido su ayuda. Saludos.


----------



## santiagoaliassantixman (Mar 30, 2008)

seguramente y mas que probable y suuperseguro estoy es que le vas a tener que poner otra fuente ya que que en los eqipos de audio no regalan ni un mm de cobre en los bobinados de sus transformadores ponele otra fuente y salva el gasto pd no te convendria armar otro amplificador  por ej se publico uno para auto de 30w que solo nesesitaba 12v no simetricos para funcionar y salia barato de construirlo y porsupuesto era estereo consumia 3 o menos amperes y funciona de 10 tda7377 estan los pcb y demas es un muy buen post y si optas por esta alternativa agradeceselo al creador de ese post
ademas a este amplificador lo alimentas con un transformador por ej de esos que traen las cajas para poner el autoestereo en tu casa.
salu2


----------



## santiagoaliassantixman (Mar 30, 2008)

reitero esa respuesta la ise en base a la potencia entregada por al amplificador 25 w estereo y por comparacion con amplificadores similares ahora me dispongo a leer el datasheet


----------



## javier xino (Dic 28, 2008)

hola..
sabes  ....yo estoy  construyendo  un  amplificador  para  mi  bajo  .....
 ese  integrado me  lo  dio  un  amigo  con placa y todo ...
por eso  lo estoy  constuyendo 

mi  idea  es  hacerlo  con  cuatro  parlantes ,tube  k comprar  otro integrado  y  todo ..

pero  no  se  cuanta  coriente  nesesitaria , ni  de  cuanto serian los  parlante ...digo ..para  k  no se  sature.....yo  calculaba  mas  menos  unos  40W


----------



## javier xino (Dic 28, 2008)

aaa   tengo  una  consulta  ...mirando el datasheet
dice  k el  volatge  minimo son 40v y  maximo 70v


mi pregunta es ....con 70v  sonaria mas  fuerte ?


----------



## treblo (Ene 1, 2010)

Hola quiesiera saber si a este amplificador se lo alimenta con fuente simetrica o fuente simple?....

gracias


----------



## zopilote (Ene 1, 2010)

treblo dijo:


> Hola quiesiera saber si a este amplificador se lo alimenta con fuente simetrica o fuente simple?....
> 
> gracias



La fuente para el STK443 es fuente simple, por lo que lleva un condensador de acople en sus salida. Un voltaje recomentado de 49V (70 Max) para unos 25W stereo.


----------



## treblo (Ene 8, 2010)

Hola tengo un par de dudas mas 
1)..que corriente consume?
2)que es un condensador de acople?...para que sirve?


----------

